# Wine Tasting on the CZ



## BethChicago (Feb 2, 2018)

A couple of years ago, we were surprised by a wine tasting on a west-bound California Zephyr train. I think there was a small surcharge but it was well worth it for the samples, the company, and to break up the trip out from Chicago to Grand Junction. It was delightful.

We're traveling again on the CZ around spring break (late March / early April). Wondering if anyone has experienced a wine tasting in the last year or so. And if so, is there any way before we board, to tell if a wine tasting will be held on our trip?

Thanks!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Feb 2, 2018)

We have traveled on the CZ couple times in last two years and did not have any wine cheese parties that I am aware of. Would be nice if they came back but with all the current cuts, it is doubtful.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 2, 2018)

This is the first I have heard of wine tasting on the California Zephyr. I enjoy wine tastings and have participated on the Coast Starlight and Empire Builder.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 2, 2018)

I addition to Penny's post,the Lake Shore Ltd used to have a Wine,Cheese and Fruit reception in the Diner for Sleeping Car Passengers after boarding in Chicago.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 2, 2018)

I have only experienced a wine tasting with cheese on the CS, never on the CZ. Decades ago, the EB had EB wine glasses, with EB mini bottler of wine on a white table cloth on the fold out table in the rooms. There was a small tray of crackers and cheese included. I saved the glasses from all my trips. Had a couple dozen or more when we moved about 10 years ago.


----------



## JRR (Feb 3, 2018)

The VIA Canadian had a Champaign & Ordoeuvre service in the Dome Car shortly after leaving Jasper East bound last summer. I don't know if they always do it.

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 27, 2018)

A wine tasting on the Zephyr sounds like heaven. Sadly, it seems like that era has passed.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 27, 2018)

with the PPC having been retired and no replacement scheduled, that wine tasting appears to be gone now.


----------



## RichieRich (Mar 6, 2018)

The Wine,Cheese, snack, and Fruit reception on the AT was cancelled years ago along with most amenities. Expecting the "sporks" next to go with the plastic plates..


----------



## GregL (Mar 22, 2018)

We are looking forward to a wine tasting on 3 Amtrak trains in May!

Unfortunately our own wine. Guaranteed to like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2018)

Yep. Next week wine tasting on the CZ will be from my private stock, in the privacy of my Roomette .


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 22, 2018)

Ah! guaranteed a good tasting wine. Maybe some cheese to go with the relaxing event. Bring a cloth napkin along to put on your pull out table to make the time even more upscale. Got to enjoy the wine and that spectacular scenery.


----------



## benale (May 3, 2018)

Since the PPCs were removed from the CS I would imagine wine tasting is gone. A few years ago they had it on the EB. Sadly amenities like that are history


----------



## cpotisch (May 3, 2018)

benale said:


> Since the PPCs were removed from the CS I would imagine wine tasting is gone. A few years ago they had it on the EB. Sadly amenities like that are history


I would say that it's theoretically possible that wine tastings or other similar amenities return, but we're going to have to wait at least until Anderson leaves.

Until then, we'll just be getting closer and closer to a Greyhound on rails.


----------



## the_traveler (May 3, 2018)

It is not Anderson, it is the rule established by Congress that Amtrak must not lose money. Until that rule is changed by Congress, Anderson (and all subsequent presidents) must comply with it.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 3, 2018)

Amtrak must keep cutting and cutting, and the passengers must keep accepting and accepting in order to make the decision makers in Congress happy (who probably have never traveled on a LD train)


----------



## Dakota 400 (May 3, 2018)

Lonestar648 said:


> Amtrak must keep cutting and cutting, and the passengers must keep accepting and accepting in order to make the decision makers in Congress happy (who probably have never traveled on a LD train)


We, the People, determine who those decision makers are in Congress.

And, when such individuals are voted into Office, it is We, the People, who need to keep reminding them of OUR opinions and priorities. They are employed to work for US: We, the People!


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 3, 2018)

Unfortunately, I can only vote for one of the 435, 2 of the 100. Though, my vote is cast,my letters written, it doesn't seem to put into office the pro-Amtrak Congress people or make a difference..


----------



## Dakota 400 (May 3, 2018)

Lonestar648 said:


> Unfortunately, I can only vote for one of the 435, 2 of the 100. Though, my vote is cast,my letters written, it doesn't seem to put into office the pro-Amtrak Congress people or make a difference..



Me too, but I keep on trying. I send lots of e-mails with a phone call and a letter once in awhile. Does it do any good? Who knows?

"Drip, drip, drip": the rock gets worn away. That is the political activism that I try to use for Amtrak issues as well as many others.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 3, 2018)

Based on jis info, look for Big Increases in Sleeper and Rail Fares coming soon to the Western Trains which have been a Bargain compared to the Eastern Trains!


----------



## chakk (May 3, 2018)

There was a time MANY years ago when sleeper pasengers received a small bottle of wine with some cheese and crackers in their room when boarding at Emeryville. But that amenity has been gone for a good many years.


----------

